# Word of the Day: Intransigent



## Jace (Dec 7, 2021)

\in-TRAN-suh-juhnt\ (adjective)
Meaning: Refusing to compromise; uncompromising.


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the WOTD, @Jace.  Unless heard in context, I wouldn’t have known the meaning of intransigent, maybe not even then.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

I thought it means, _extremely disagreeable, or perhaps unruly and breaking rules, _which does seem close enough to your posted definition, here.

_Intransigent _is not a word I myself use, when speaking or writing, so I don't readily know a sentence I can offer that uses it,  but I would comprehend it, if someone else did.
It's always nice to have a word clarified, in this SF Forum section.


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2021)

Sample: Her intransigent nature had a negative effect on the negotiations


----------



## Flaneuse (Dec 7, 2021)

My male dog.  Stubborn, disagreeable, unruly, regularly bites my butt when I'm vacuuming.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Jace said:


> Sample: Her intransigent nature had a negative effect on the negotiations



Great example of usage.  Thank you, Jace!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Flaneuse said:


> My male dog.  Stubborn, disagreeable, unruly, regularly bites my butt when I'm vacuuming.



Yep.  I think that's what he is!   _Intransigent! (If a dog can be. )_


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2021)

Those homeowners who were intransigent to the Government's offer lost out because their homes were compulsorily acquired at market value.
Would this be correct usage?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

He has difficulty doing his job, or enjoying doing it, due to an intransigent co-worker who was hired shortly after he was.
_Correct usage?  _


----------

